# Need good bandsaw. (I know this will start a lengthy discussion.)



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 8, 2008)

I need a good,long lasting,under $400 bandsaw. I need something that can cut pretty sharp corners and no a scrollsaw won't work. I'm cutting 1" thick wood. I have a choice between Grizzly,Delta,Jet and any other that would work. Thanks in advance!:wink:


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's some quick links to the bandsaw home pages.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=bandsaw

http://www.deltaportercable.com/Products/CategoryOverview.aspx?catPath=4274.4313.4325

http://woodworking.jettools.com/Results.aspx?cat=333152

There ya go! Maybe there's more. I don't know. Our old Delta Rockwell is falling apart so we can't use that as much. But I do need a new one so we can cut those out faster. Thanks!


----------



## TribalRR (Aug 8, 2008)

I have one of the larger Grizzly bandsaws and *LOVE it! I believe their 14" got a Best Tool or Best Value in Wood Magazine this/last year too.*


----------



## randyrls (Aug 8, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> I need a good,long lasting,under $400 bandsaw. I need something that can cut pretty sharp corners and no a scrollsaw won't work. I'm cutting 1" thick wood. I have a choice between Grizzly,Delta,Jet and any other that would work. Thanks in advance!:wink:




The sharpness of the curve you can cut on a band saw is determined by the blade width mostly.  Narrower blades will cut tighter curves. (but you already knew that!)  Wider blades cut straighter lines and don't wander as much.  Resaw blades are usually 1/2" wide or wider.  Saw mills use blades that are 3" to 8" wide (EGAD!!!)

The best bandsaw is one that has a Timberwolf blade.  There is a book "Band saw : workshop bench reference" by Mark Duginske that is the standard handbook on bandsaws.  Go thru the setup and tuning process he outlines and you will have a bandsaw that cuts up to it's potential.

If you will be cutting logs , look for a saw that can take a "riser block".  You will need a different length saw blade if you install a riser, so think ahead.  DAMHIKT!


----------



## Wildman (Aug 8, 2008)

You didn’t mention size of your Delta-Rockwell bandsaw. If it’s a 14" or bigger BS, might consider replacing parts to make it new.  Most expensive item to replace is the motor.  Everything else pretty inexpensive. 

Louis Iturra Design BS Accessory Catalog is nice to have for just that purpose (1-888-722-7078). Louis doesn’t have a web site.  Even though Louis doesn’t think much of my G0555 Ultimate BS, has a lot to say about old Delta’s & Jet BS.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

without knowing what you are looking to do with it, it's hard to tell you what to look for.

Most bandsaws are capable of cutting sharp corners.


----------



## txbatons (Aug 8, 2008)

My new Grizzly 14" arrived yesterday! I did my research and that was the best band for the buck. Saved so much that I went ahead and bought the 6" riser and will install it when I put the saw together tomorrow.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 8, 2008)

I know it is a little higher than you want to pay, but I LOVE my Rikon 14 Deluxe! Great saw and has a 13" Height capacity.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 8, 2008)

Grizzly G0555, This is a great bandsaw and you get a lot for your money. This bandsaw was recently picked as the best 14" bandsaw under $500.00 in a magazine(I can't recall which one) I was able to snag a used(like 5 times) with the riser block for &250.00  Average used price is 325-350 depending on condition. You might want to consider getting the riserblock right away that way you don't invest a lot into blades only having to buy more again when you get the riser block. You will want to get a new(maybe a few) blade(s) right away as the stock blade is not that good. I would go with a Timberwolf, great blades with a good price.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 8, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> I need something that can cut pretty sharp corners and no a scrollsaw won't work. I'm cutting 1" thick wood.



Not trying to dissuade you from buying a bandsaw, but a scroll saw will cut through 1" wood.

I have the Grizzly G0555 and have been happy with it.  For the price you are able to pay I don't think you will beat it.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 8, 2008)

The size of the blade is what dictates the sharpness of the cut...need good guides, but nearly any decent bandsaw will cut sharp corners...

Look into Grizz - seems to be highly regarded for features vs. price..

Andrew


----------



## marcruby (Aug 8, 2008)

I think Popular Woodworking or one of the other woodworking magazines did a study with the past few months.  I still think the best approah is finding a good used bandsaw.

Marc



1JaredSchmidt said:


> I need a good,long lasting,under $400 bandsaw. I need something that can cut pretty sharp corners and no a scrollsaw won't work. I'm cutting 1" thick wood. I have a choice between Grizzly,Delta,Jet and any other that would work. Thanks in advance!:wink:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 8, 2008)

Not to hijack this thread but can a good new bandsaw be purchased for under $400 like the OP is asking?  If so, what about $300?  I'm asking because I was debating on waiting for a good deal on a used one or looking at benchtops instead because of the price.


----------



## marcruby (Aug 8, 2008)

I think that at $300 you're going to start losing features and quality.  Features like power and ability to resaw.  Quality in the sense of a tunable blade setup that offers stable cutting.  It depends on what you're cutting, but if you want to turn logs into pen blanks then $400 is about the price point.  If you just want to cut slabs into pen blanks then something like the littlest rikon will fix you up at half that price.

Marc



rjwolfe3 said:


> Not to hijack this thread but can a good new bandsaw be purchased for under $400 like the OP is asking?  If so, what about $300?  I'm asking because I was debating on waiting for a good deal on a used one or looking at benchtops instead because of the price.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 8, 2008)

We have a scrollsaw and it don't work for that. These are what I'm cutting.

http://www.teamcww.com/hoofblock.html

I make the small and the medium. I score them on our tablesaw and cut them out on our bandsaw. I make them out of soft maple. 

I usually sell them at $.90 a piece and I got an order for 10,000 of them. I have to split it with my little brother though. He helps me cut them out. He's 12 years old. He can cut out about 2 a minute. We're saving up for a 4-wheeler and I'm saving up for a new Jet lathe. What kind of bandsaw? I was thinking about one of these.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0580

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0555

What do you guys think?


----------



## Wildman (Aug 9, 2008)

Unless they've changed will have to modify either G0580 or G0555,  BS in order to use 931/2" blades. That takes out your tensioning Gage. Same is true if add the riser block kit.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 9, 2008)

I have to recommend you check out Laguna Tools.  Not only is it a great machine with quality parts and a quality motor, but Laguna saws offer a larger resaw capacity than most others but in a smaller size saw!  Do not quote me on what I'm about to say, but I believe I'm close to accurate...My LT 16 has a 12.5" resaw capacity, and a Grizzly, Jet, powermatic or pretty much any other band saw you need to buy an 18 or 20 inch saw to get that type of resaw capacity, and you know the larger the saw, the more the cost!  My opinion is that the throat capacity is far less important than the re-saw capacity, and the power of the motor is important, and you have a heck of a time stalling a Laguna machine!  The Laguna I think can run on 120 power, but also can run on 240...or however you want to call that...the larger power supply being better of course!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 9, 2008)

A Bar-H implement near here was selling a never been used Jet 14" bandsaw for $500. The only thing wrong was that the table had some rust on it and it was missing a knob for tightening it. I didn't buy it as it was way out of my price range. They were trying to sell it for new price which is $550. Sheesh!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

So you are looking for something that will cut straight sides  (90 degrees to table) in 1 inch soft maple.

Sear has a 12 inch (euro framed) that has a 7 inch resaw capacity and should be able to handle what you want to throw at it. It's $350.

Either of the Grizzly 14 inchers you mentioned or the other similar saws (Jet, Rikon, etc.) would also be more than adequate. 

The question now is, what do you want the saw to be able to do after you finish making these? By my math if you and your brother work 8 hour days on these at the same time, it'll take the two of you 5 days.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 10, 2008)

Can't make a recommendation on a band saw, I'm using a Ridgid (not mine) and I would not buy one for myself.  What I want to know is what is a hoof block used for?


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe a hoof block is a fence shaped like a triangle, the point facing the blade.  You draw a line on the wood for resawing and the hoof block allows you to turn the board to keep your cut on the line while at the same time keeping your thickness in check.  It's a common thing if your bandsaw is incorrectly tuned, or just a cheap junko.  A good bandsaw, well tuned with the proper blade will resaw sheets of veneer using nothing but a straight fence all day long.  It's more difficult though to tune junkier saws like a Ridgid, but not impossible.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 10, 2008)

So, I suppose the Harbor Freight 14" band saw(ITEM 32208-0VGA) I have (with the riser block) that does all of the things discussed here (and does them very well) really shouldn't since it cost way less than any of the ones discussed. I bought mine on sale with a discount coupon for under $250 and the riser block kit was $49.95. I won't tell it(my saw) that it is a cheap piece of junk and shouldn't be doing all of the stuff I do with it. I love the HF bandsaw and it performs as well as any other (14 inch)saw I've used in other's shops. And, so does my floor model drill press.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> So, I suppose the Harbor Freight 14" band saw(ITEM 32208-0VGA) I have (with the riser block) that does all of the things discussed here (and does them very well) really shouldn't since it cost way less than any of the ones discussed. I bought mine on sale with a discount coupon for under $250 and the riser block kit was $49.95. I won't tell it(my saw) that it is a cheap piece of junk and shouldn't be doing all of the stuff I do with it. I love the HF bandsaw and it performs as well as any other (14 inch)saw I've used in other's shops. And, so does my floor model drill press.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Don, I always forget about the couple HF diamonds in the rough (the 14" band saw, the 6" jointer, the 2HP dust collector (that I own), etc.). Jared, Don is right. With a little turning a good blade (both of which you'll need to do to any saw) and the HF will do the job just as good as the others mentioned.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 10, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> I need a good,long lasting,under $400 bandsaw.



Pick any two out of the three above and I'll steer you in the right direction.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh boy, here comes the boxing gloves, lol!  We need to re-read my post or shall we simply interpret it intentionally to anger ourselves?  Any saw can be a good saw if the user spends the time tuning it correctly..that's what I read from what I say.  I am reading my post and can't see where I branded a particular saw as junk, but I do see where I said that some are, but am not going to say which ones...and even those can be tuned to be better.  Now how defensive do we really need to be about a darn saw anyhow, and really what's the point?


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 10, 2008)

No boxing gloves needed. There were some $$$ values mentioned that seem to be the border line between the good and not good and my HF saw is below that amount. I'm not trying to argue or to start an argument. I just tried to give another choice that had not been mentioned.  Hey, If I were using a bandsaw for making a living, using it day in and day out, 24-7, then I would probably want something bigger and better. The Laguna is an excellent choice but a bit pricey for what most of us use a band saw. I've cut on a Laguna and it is sweet cutting machine. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


workinforwood said:


> Oh boy, here comes the boxing gloves, lol!


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 10, 2008)

If you're not doing any resawing (or your resawing is under 4"), consider the Craftsman 10" bandsaw. It's made by Rikon and is a good, solid, benchmounted saw.

Buy a custom blade (1/8") from Timberwolf or similar, 70 1/2", and you're good to go. For under $150.

I have one and love it. I'd love a nice big saw, but $$ is a major issue. And this little guy is awesome. Cast iron table, bearing blade guides, etc.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 10, 2008)

Excellent info on bandsaw tuning and maintenance. Following Russ' lead sure helped my bandsaw perform better.
http://woodturnerruss.com/Bandsaw-Tuning.html

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 10, 2008)

A hoof block is for a cow. It's used by hoof trimmers if one side of the claw is hurt or has an ulcer,they glue it on the other side to raise the hurt side up. They wear off after awhile.


----------



## sparhawk (Aug 10, 2008)

I wont tell my 14" Ridgid that i bought new for  $340 at Home depot that its a piece of junk either. :wink:From what i can tell its exactly the same saw as the jet.Does all i need to. And if something wasn't right with it when i got it home all i had to do was take it back to the store. Unless you are one of those lucky individuals who live close to a Grizzly store, if somethings wrong you can sit around and wait for them to send you a replacement.:biggrin:


----------



## nwcatman (Aug 10, 2008)

1JaredSchmidt said:


> A hoof block is for a cow. It's used by hoof trimmers if one side of the claw is hurt or has an ulcer,they glue it on the other side to raise the hurt side up. They wear off after awhile.




why would you want to trim a hoof on a cow anyway? does it make the hamburger taste better? on a horse i can see. but a cow?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 11, 2008)

On a milk cow so it can walk better. It's not very smart just to let their hoofs grow. Google it and maybe you can understand.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 15, 2008)

I have the less expensive Rikon, not the deluxe.  It is a great saw, the table is square, it is easy to tune it, runs true and cuts wood like it's butter, even real thick hardwood.  I have a Kreg fence with micro-adjuster.  It's cabinet is nice with the cabinet underneath.  I clean it after every use and tune it monthly and have no problem of any kind.  I have found the service department receptive when I have questions about any of my tools.  I also have a Rikon drill press and mini lathe and they are all great tools.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 15, 2008)

Rikon is a good brand from what I hear. Too expensive for me though.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 18, 2008)

sparhawk said:


> I wont tell my 14" Ridgid that i bought new for  $340 at Home depot that its a piece of junk either. :wink:From what i can tell its exactly the same saw as the jet.Does all i need to. And if something wasn't right with it when i got it home all i had to do was take it back to the store. Unless you are one of those lucky individuals who live close to a Grizzly store, if somethings wrong you can sit around and wait for them to send you a replacement.:biggrin:




"Unless you are one of those lucky individuals who live close to a Grizzly store, "
BIG, BIG part of the decision making process for me when it comes to buying large tools.
Fortunately, have only had to take one thing back for in-house repairs.


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 20, 2008)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Not to hijack this thread but can a good new bandsaw be purchased for under $400 like the OP is asking?  If so, what about $300?  I'm asking because I was debating on waiting for a good deal on a used one or looking at benchtops instead because of the price.



There are 2 almost new benchtop bandsaws in the individual clasifieds.


----------



## almer (Aug 22, 2008)

sparhawk said:


> I wont tell my 14" Ridgid that i bought new for  $340 at Home depot that its a piece of junk either. :wink:From what i can tell its exactly the same saw as the jet.Does all i need to. And if something wasn't right with it when i got it home all i had to do was take it back to the store. Unless you are one of those lucky individuals who live close to a Grizzly store, if somethings wrong you can sit around and wait for them to send you a replacement.:biggrin:


i ALSO HAVE THE RIDGID,IT WORKS WELL FOR ME,WHATEVER ONE YOU BUY YOU HAVE TO KNOW HOW TO ADJUST AND USE IT PROPERLY


----------



## sparhawk (Aug 22, 2008)

*ridgid*

Just the other day i got my Ridgid card in the mail for registering my bandsaw on the ridgid site.Eveything except the tires and the blade has a lifetime warranty. Cant beat that!:biggrin:


----------



## shull (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd go with the GO555.  The larger motor will holdup better.  I have the same saw but with the riser block.  I love it.  If you decide to go with the GO555 without the riser it will still do everything you need for pen making and I imagine the hoof blocks.  

Good luck

Steve


----------

